# Pink Vivid Pigment



## MAChostage (Sep 25, 2006)

Swatched, with flash, on white paper and on NC43 skin tone.  HTH.

On paper:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






On edge or wrist:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On back of hand:


----------

